# Winter Lansing Michigan Cheese Smoke 03/16/14



## handymanstan (Dec 31, 2013)

*There is interest in having a cheese smoke using multiple smokers and woods by several members so I am willing to put this on.  *

*   *

*First I want to invite anyone who would like to come no matter where you are from.  Lansing has a international airport. *

*Second we need to come up with a date.  KFC can’t make it till after the 15[sup]th[/sup].  I am open to most anytime so if you want to come please tell us what dates can work for you.*

*I think this will be an afternoon smoke so I am thinking like 12:00pm to 6:00 or 8:00pm on a Saturday or Sunday.*

*Everyone brings the cheese they want and can choose what smoke and time they want splitting up the cheese they brought.  We can have one hot smoker and do something’s to munch and eat.*

*I have 4 smokers so if you can bring a small smoker or racks that we can make smokers for that would help. *

*I can set up a 10x20 canopy with sides and ends and I have a 220 heater that might be able to warm things up.  I don’t think weather should hinder us unless we get a big storm that day.*

*So jump in and get smoked.*

*Stan*


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 4, 2014)

Hillbillyrkstr sent me a pm saying this. 

There's always a danger of me having to work till 230pm on Saturdays but I'd head over after if I had to work. Far as I know I have no major plans in the near future so I'm pretty sure I'll make it as long as work doesn't interfere. Give me a date and I'll let you know ASAP. Thanks for doing this. It's more or less like a hands on demo for me, and I am always ready to learn.

Scott

The Spartan store has bb ribs on sale for 1.99 lb so I picked up three racks and will cook them to munch on while the cheese smokes.

I will through out a date of  2-2-14 a Sunday.  Kingfishcam, Humdinger, rweidner86 and anyone else who would like to come please give me your thoughts on this date.

Stan


----------



## humdinger (Jan 6, 2014)

That date works for me schedule-wise....just gotta clear it with the warden now!


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 6, 2014)

You are the first Kurt, Hope to here from the rest soon. Should be a good time.

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 8, 2014)

2.2.14 works for me.  The only thing that would prevent my coming would be having to plow snow.
count me in!


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 8, 2014)

That's great Cam,  Start buying cheese now.  I have been hoping for a sale and will keep watching. I heard that Horrocks farm market has a good selection and good prices so I am going to go there Saturday and see.

Stan


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 19, 2014)

*I went out and bought some cheese yesterday for the big smoke in two weeks. *












smoke 190.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 19, 2014






*Two large 24 OZ blocks of extra sharp cheddar to be used for comparison purposes.  I plan on cutting each block into pieces then smoke 2 pieces in each of as many different kinds of smoke as we can set up.  Smoke them for 2 hrs and remove one piece then the other at 4 hrs.  Vac pack and label well.  In a month I will try them all at the same time and compare. *

*I do know I love smoked cheese so I also have a few different kinds too.  *

*True blue cheddar (the cheese that blooms) -- fruit wood ?*












smoke 195.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 19, 2014






*Fontinella -- ?*












smoke 193.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 19, 2014






*Apple cinnamon cheddar --- Hickory*












smoke 194.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 19, 2014






*Cave aged cheddar -- ?*












smoke 198.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 19, 2014






*Red,White,Blue --- hickory*












smoke 196.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 19, 2014






*We will all be trying and testing and tasting from the start of this smoke to the end.*

*I have three racks of ribs I will start early to warm up the canopy and make that smoker ready for cheese by 1:00.  I can keep them warm in the oven for snacks.*

*Woods I have and we can choose what ones we want to use.    Cherry, mulberry, hickory, oak, apple, mesquite, orange, bourbon, pit masters blend, Pecan.*   *Maybe a few more I can’t remember. *

*I will have coffee, tea, coke or Pepsi.  If you want beer bring your own.*

*Stan*


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 19, 2014)

I have not yet bought any cheese, but I am currently curing done ground venison jerky for the smoke tomorrow.  I will bring some to the cheesefest..

Stan, do we need additional vac sealer machine?  Just received my 140 from our site sponsor!


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 19, 2014)

kingfishcam said:


> I have not yet bought any cheese, but I am currently curing done ground venison jerky for the smoke tomorrow. I will bring some to the cheesefest..
> 
> Stan, do we need additional vac sealer machine? Just received my 140 from our site sponsor!


Jerky sounds good.  A sec vac can't hurt. Bring your tube smoker and if you can your MF smoker too.  don't think you will need the lp tank.

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 19, 2014)

I will load the truck.  :)


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 19, 2014)

*So 2-2 is Super Bowl Day so we may just want to change the date to the 9th or 16[sup]th[/sup].*

*It matters not to me either way.  I do have a TV so we can watch it here.*

*Stan*


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 19, 2014)

Through PMs we are now having it on the 9th.  Anyone else want to come check your schedule.

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 19, 2014)

Ooooooooooohhh hell yeah! Thanks Stan! Looks like I just forgot to join last year! But now I'm here!

Cheese smoke on Super Bowl Sunday is rough. We have to try and change that.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 19, 2014)

New date is February 9th.  Sunday.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 19, 2014)

Ok the 9th will work for me. I'll be there.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 19, 2014)

You doing another michigan smoke this summer Cam? That was good times.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 19, 2014)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> You doing another michigan smoke this summer Cam? That was good times.



I am sure something can come together. :grilling_smilie:


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 1, 2014)

Some if this venison ground jerky will be in Lansing next Sunday...












IMG_7959.jpg



__ kingfishcam
__ Feb 1, 2014


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 1, 2014)

One week to go till the big cheese smoke.  Anyone else who would like to join in.  You’re welcome to do so.

Cam the jerky looks great and I can’t wait.  I will have some cheese that I already smoked and whatever else I can come up with to snack on too.

I plan on starting three racks of BBs in the morning and moving them to the oven at noon so we can use that smoker for cheese.

Looks like it might be in the 20s and most likely even snow.  Can’t ask for better weather than that when you live in Michigan.

So get some cheese and come smoke with friends.

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 1, 2014)

Gonna go buy a variety cheeses next week Stan! Can't wait! That's a lot of jerky Cam! Hunting seasons been good to you! Anyone else coming?


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 2, 2014)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Gonna go buy a variety cheeses next week Stan! Can't wait! That's a lot of jerky Cam! Hunting seasons been good to you! Anyone else coming?


Good to hear rockstar,  As far as I know it will be you,me,kingfishcam,humdinger,Dron,and my friend Mike.  Of course it's not to late for anyone else to join too.

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 2, 2014)

You need me to go buy any vacu-seal bags or anything Stan? Just let me know


----------



## humdinger (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey gang, As I just told Stan on PM, I won't be able to make it to this event. My darling wife is 7.5 months pregnant, so I can't be too far from home for any extended amount of time.

I'm bummed I can't make it so please take lots of pics and post em here so I can enjoy via Q-view. I look forward to seeing you all again at the summer gathering. (I've got lots of plans for what to cook at the next gathering).


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 5, 2014)

I think we are going to delay this event again.  Kurt and Cam can't make it this week end. Kurt waiting for a bundle of joy and Cam has to work if snowing.  Maybe we should just wait till March or April since it seems to snow every weekend?  Only six more weeks of winter according to the ground hog. 

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 5, 2014)

Son of a .... Smokes cancelled and I'm out here driving a truck in this mess all day. You wouldn't believe how many people can't drive in snowy weather in this state. If one more douche bag in a honda slows my work day down because they're driving 5 miles an hour I'm going to explode! 

Good luck with the kid humdinger. And good luck making money moving snow cam. I'm just glad to see your not canceling because you can't handle driving in the snow. 

Wish me luck dealing with these idiots all day.


----------



## humdinger (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the well wishes guys. I tried to swing it but it wasn't in the cards. Keep me into the loop with any future plans.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 9, 2014)

Cheese smoke a success! Cheese was smoked, and beer drank! All in all a good day. Thanks Stan. Sorry the rest of you missed it.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 9, 2014)

image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Feb 9, 2014





Bought a variety of cheeses (Pepper jack, cheddar, Colby jack, Gouda, and muenster) 













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Feb 9, 2014





Smoked them all for 4 hours with mulberry. 

Chose mulberry because I sampled some cheddar at Stans that was smoked with mulberry and it had a strong smoke flavor. 

I also sampled some cheddar smoked with hickory (my favorite smoking wood) and didn't like it as much as the mulberry smoked cheddar. 

Hopefully in 2-3 weeks I'll bust into one of these cheeses and find something great! The waiting is the tough part. 

Overall good time on my first cheese smoke. Thanks again Stan!


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 10, 2014)

*Thanks for coming over and giving me a reason to smoke something Scott.  It was a good day and I had a good time.*

*I also smoked x sharp cheddar, true red white and blue, sharp cheddar that I sealed in with rubs, and fontinella in said Mulberry smoke.*













smoke.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Feb 10, 2014






*We need to come up with a date to do the multiple smoker smoke!!*

*Stan*


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 12, 2014)

Stan the chunk of smoked sharp cheddar you gave me Sunday is almost gone! I don't consider myself a "cheese guy" by any means. Just don't eat a lot of it very often, ever really. But I've crushed damn near the whole block in just a few days! Thanks!


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 13, 2014)

Your welcome Scott,Glad you liked it. Now you just have to wait a bit more and you can try the cheese we smoked last weekend.  Should be about the same.

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 13, 2014)

Cheese looks good boys!  As much as I am enjoying the xtra money this year, winter can stop now.

Good luck with the new addition Hum!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 15, 2014)

Cam I don't love the snow either, but the cold of this winter is the absolute worst! Leaving for work at 530am I've seen -16 for the first time! I'm done with it!

And Stan I just finished the block of cheddar you gave me with some beef summer sausage! Damn! Wish I smoked about 10 pounds of sharp cheddar last weekend! Have to get another smoke going soon!


----------



## rocswx (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok, here I am!! I thought I'd joined already but, guess not. Now I can comment. It wasn't letting me.


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 19, 2014)

Glad you joined the group Rock.  As soon as we come up with a new date we will have another cheese smoke.  Spring is right around the corner so it will be soon.

Stan


----------



## humdinger (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey all. Just checking in to say hello. Glad to hear Scott has been converted to a full-blown cheese fan! I do lotws of cheese but haven't tried the mulberry yet. Pecan is my new favorite for now!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm a 100% hickory guy! Love the flavor of hickory and sometimes I mix in some apple wood. With that said Stan gave me some hickory smoked cheddar, and it was good. Then he gave me the mulberry smoked cheddar and it was amazing! 

I'm still not what you'd call a "cheese guy", but I can tell you I like it, and I'll be smoking more of it! 

Can't wait for the spring cheese smoke!

Get that kid here already humdinger so you can make it to the next one! Lol


----------



## humdinger (Feb 19, 2014)

Got about 8 weeks to go. According to the ultrasound the kid is already 4lbs, so we'll see if he goes the full time or not.


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 19, 2014)

Congratulations Kurt, I don’t know if we can wait 8 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






and then you know you will be stuck with baby duties for a while. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Maybe you can sneak out and make it in a couple of weeks.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 We can always smoke some cheese at the get together. 

Stan


----------



## humdinger (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah I hear ya Stan. You guys go ahead and do what you gotta do. I'll try my darndest to make it happen......


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 21, 2014)

I am working sat and sunday this weekend.  But have some time next weekend.

tried some smoked guida?spell?  Very good. .


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 22, 2014)

Sounds good Cam!!!   Scott can try the cheese we did two weeks ago today and he might be wanting to do more.

  Saturday or Sunday?

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 22, 2014)

I'll be cracking open some cheese this weekend for sure. I already know I'm gonna want to do more cheddar next time cause I loved that cheddar you gave me Stan. Sunday is easier for me because of work. I never work Sundays


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 22, 2014)

I will shoot for Sunday as well.  I have 740000001 things I am supposed to be doing, but I could use a few hours relaxing around some TBS...


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 22, 2014)

Sunday it is then.  Say noon.  Hope Kurt can sneak away for a few hours..  Anyone else???

Stan


----------



## rocswx (Feb 22, 2014)

I might be able to check it out. Where in Lansing? I grew up in Lansing. Live in ortonville. By pine knob. Ill bring some cheese to smoke.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 22, 2014)

Next Sunday Stan? What's the date were talking here?


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 22, 2014)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Next Sunday Stan? What's the date were talking here?


3-2-14


rocswx said:


> I might be able to check it out. Where in Lansing? I grew up in Lansing. Live in ortonville. By pine knob. Ill bring some cheese to smoke.


I'll send you a PM

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 26, 2014)

Smoke still on Stan? If so who's in?


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 27, 2014)

The saturday night snow forecast is still a bit sketchy, but I bought a few chunks yesterday anyway.


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 27, 2014)

It’s still on as far as I am concerned.  It’s going to be cold and snowy but it’s Michigan so we are good.  

Anyone else it’s not too late to join in just get some cheese and come on over.

I am planning on smoking some stuffed ribs for snacking on.

I also bought some mixed nuts to cold smoke.  We have a lot of grill space so if anyone wants to bring nuts, salts, snacks, hard boiled eggs, or whatever it’s ok with me.

I always say fill the smoker especially with cold smoking.  With 4 or 5 flavors of smoke it should be fun and educational.

Cam we planned this because you said you had this weekend off.  You better make it.

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 27, 2014)

I am planning on being present and accounted for!  Yes, work may get in the way though.  Makin money is a bit of a priority right now, as a new pole barn is on my "need" list.  :)

So if anyone wants to write the 25k check, I will be available to smoke every weekend.  :)


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 27, 2014)

kingfishcam said:


> I am planning on being present and accounted for! Yes, work may get in the way though. Makin money is a bit of a priority right now, as a new pole barn is on my "need" list. :)
> 
> So if anyone wants to write the 25k check, I will be available to smoke every weekend. :)


Totally understandable.  I know you will be here if you can.

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 1, 2014)

Well, I am scheduled for work Saturday and Sunday, PLUS we have the 1-3 inches coming tonight.  You guys enjoy the smoke tomorrow.  I will have to wait to smoke another day.


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 1, 2014)

kingfishcam said:


> Well, I am scheduled for work Saturday and Sunday, PLUS we have the 1-3 inches coming tonight. You guys enjoy the smoke tomorrow. I will have to wait to smoke another day.


Michigan weather sucks this year with snow every weekend and this extended cold.  Last year I was mowing the grass this time time of year.  Spring will come sometime.

Sorry you can't make it Cam but the money is important and you have to do what you have to do.  We can always try again in the future and the way it looks Humdingers new Baby will come before the snow melts.

The cheese we all bought will sit and age and wait for us to come up with a date to make this work.

Stan


----------



## humdinger (Mar 4, 2014)

Sorry to see you guys weren't able to pull this off. Just gotta keep trying I guess.......I hear ya Stan, I think this winter is really getting to everyone.


----------



## deltawhiskey (Mar 10, 2014)

Did the cheese smoke go down? If so how was it?

dw


----------



## humdinger (Mar 11, 2014)

DW
No we couldn't swing it again. At least it's March now and we're done with the snow.....rimshot.....LOL!!! HA!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 12, 2014)

Very funny humdinger. This is awful! Worst winter ever! At least cam will get a pull barn outta it.


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 13, 2014)

We are going to try this one more time.  This Sunday at my house 12 noon till whenever.  3/16/14

I have to come up with snacks any preferences?   It's going to be in the high 20s but no snow.

Everyone is welcome just shoot me a PM.

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 14, 2014)

I will bring some brats we made.  Also have some venison jerky, maybe throw in a piece of smoked salmon to munch on.


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 14, 2014)

Sounds good KFC.  I can't wait to try your jerky.  I will have cheese and crackers and thinking about ABTs of some kind too.  I will set up a canopy and have a salamander for heat so it should be nice and warm and smokey. 

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 15, 2014)

Need a headcount for sausage..


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 15, 2014)

I will have 6 in  my group.  Scott has not got back to me yet but I think hes coming. So far that's it.  Bring your tube smoker too Cam.

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 15, 2014)

Bringing my little chief smoker.  Looks like all the cheese I have will fit.  I have 8 brats, buns peppers and onion we can throw in a pan.  I will bring both amps tubes.  Also have a large hunk of smoked salmon and a bit of venison jerky.
see yall at noon!


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 16, 2014)

P3160019.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Mar 16, 2014


















P3160020.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Mar 16, 2014


















P3160021.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Mar 16, 2014






Its on!!!   It's 12* out side and about 40* inside the canopy.  I am just getting ready to fire the charcoal smoker up and that should help raise the temp a bit.  Cheese, Nuts, Abts, Brats, jerky, pickled peppers, Oh MY. 













P3160018.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Mar 16, 2014





 Nuts are ready.













P3160017.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Mar 16, 2014





 Cheese getting ready.

More to come.

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 16, 2014)

20140316_115421.jpg



__ kingfishcam
__ Mar 16, 2014






Let the games begin!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 16, 2014)

Damn! Looking good fellas! Wish I could have made it today!


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks to Handymanstan for a great Sunday cheese smoke!  Now the 30 day wait....


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 17, 2014)

The wait is brutal! And with as many people as I know always wanting some of it, the cheese goes fast. I need to smoke it more often.


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 18, 2014)

It was a good smoke and a good time for sure!!! 













P3160022.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Mar 18, 2014






We did cheese in Orange, Pecan, Pitsmaster and apple.













P3160020-001.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Mar 18, 2014






Nuts and cheese in Pecan.













P3160019-001.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Mar 18, 2014






Pitsmaster dust cheese.













P3160017-001.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Mar 18, 2014






Orange pellets Lots of smoke.

Had Abts and Brats that KFC made smoked over charcoal with cherry.  No finished pics sorry but the camera was the last thing on my mind when the brats came off.













P3160018-001.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Mar 18, 2014






Kfc also brought venison jerky and salmon that was great snacking on and he brought peppers and onions we grilled and served with the brats.  It was a great lunch while smoking.













P3160021-001.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Mar 18, 2014






KFCs smoker filled and smoking with apple. I did not get pics of Cams cheese maybe he can add.













P3160023.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Mar 18, 2014






My packed cheese.

My friend Dron and a couple neighbors came over and added cheese after I took the pics so the smokers were full and everyone left with cheese.

All in all a good day and I hope to repeat again.

Stan


----------



## humdinger (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh man that all looks so good. Nice job hosting Stan. Looks like you had a great set-up. I'm interested to know how the cheese smoked in orange pellets turns out.


----------



## deltawhiskey (Mar 19, 2014)

Looked awesome guys! Wish I could have made it. Maybe some day. Cant wait to hear the taste report.

dw


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 22, 2014)

I think the taste testing will be done at my place.  Stan will be providing instruction on my new venture in mole extermination.:biggrin:


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 22, 2014)

New smoke party at your place cam? When's this?


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 22, 2014)

Just waiting for the snow and frost to go away.  I need to try my hand at a brisket, so ya'll might be guinnie pigs for the day.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 22, 2014)

Sounds great Cam! I've failed at brisket twice. Now. Good flavor but tough as a $2 steak! I just bought a bunch of cheese on sale today gonna smoke it tomorrow with a cherry/maple combo. 

Let me know what day your gonna smoke and I'll head on out.


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 23, 2014)

Mole hunting and Brisket smoking what could be better than that. 


hillbillyrkstr said:


> Sounds great Cam! I've failed at brisket twice. Now. Good flavor but tough as a $2 steak! I just bought a bunch of cheese on sale today gonna smoke it tomorrow with a cherry/maple combo.
> 
> Let me know what day your gonna smoke and I'll head on out.


I think rockstar is hooked on smoked cheese.  What temp did you take the brisket to scott?


kingfishcam said:


> Just waiting for the snow and frost to go away. I need to try my hand at a brisket, so ya'll might be guinnie pigs for the day.


At least two more weeks of this snow then Spring.

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 23, 2014)

I haven't tried a brisket in about 5/6 years so I'm not even sure Stan.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 23, 2014)

I decided to wait on smoking the cheese. Little but hungover today. This march madness is making me drink more beer, and makers mark. Lol! 













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 23, 2014






I also just ordered some new pellets in my drunken stooper last night. I decided since the cheese I smoked two weeks ago used maple, I didn't want to use it again. Gonna use hickory on the next batch. But I also ordered apple and peach. Anyone ever smoke cheese with peach? I've never used peach to smoke anything. Hopefully it's good cause I have 5 pounds heading this way! Thanks for the March sale Todd!


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 23, 2014)

Rockstar the Hickory is a bit stronger then Maple or fruit wood so I would only go two hrs on your first smoke with it.  I have not tried peach yet but plan too.  I have done a mix of 3/4 apple and 1/4 hickory for 4 hrs. and thought that was good. 

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 23, 2014)

Appreciate the info Stan. I should really start keeping notes! Lol


----------



## humdinger (Mar 25, 2014)

I did some cheese with Peach last December. Havent cracked it open yet, but the smoke smelled awesome. I'll bring some to the next gethering.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 25, 2014)

Awesome! My peach will be here tomorrow!


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 26, 2014)

The Makers looks good!

Never tried peach, but I really l Iike  pecan for the mild stuff.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 27, 2014)

Makers 46 is real good. I've never used pecan but planned in buying some until I saw the peach. I'll buy some down the road for sure.


----------



## fpmich (Mar 28, 2014)

Sure wish I had stumbled onto this group before now.

I'm so-o-o tired of this cold winter.  Had zero degrees again two nights ago.  It's the end of March for crying out loud!

I've been thinking of what to smoke first this spring and decided on cheese and bacon while it's still cool/cold.  If I would've seen this thread I probably went down to visit with you all and pick up some tips.  I've never smoked cheese before.

I heard a noise a few days ago and couldn't figure out what it was.  It was the tarp flapping in wind on the smoker outside the back door.

It''s been buried in snow since end of November and couldn't flap until now.  LOL

Taken March 7th, 2014













snow smoker-2.JPG



__ fpmich
__ Mar 28, 2014






I'll try to make another get together if you have them off and on.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 28, 2014)

We've had a few since last summer. It's a good group of people who know a lot about smoking everything from ribs to watermelon. Welcome.


----------



## fpmich (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks you for the welcome hillbilly.  We'll probably meet someday. 

Come on Spring!


----------



## humdinger (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey frank,
It's good to hear you're interested in participating. Hopefully this recent thaw we've had has gotten you closer to your smoker. If you have any questions about smoking cheese, let me know. I've done probably 20-25 pounds and several different types.


----------



## fpmich (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks Humdinger.

I'm a sissy.  I don't like cold temps in the spring.  Fall cold is not so bad because the ground is warmer to stand on.  I have some foot problems.

If the forecast holds true, I probably fire up and re-season the smoker/grill this Sunday to get ready for the season. 

Then just wait for a good day to do something in it.  The ice has finally melted where I stand at the smoker.  LOL

What a brutal winter huh?


----------



## deltawhiskey (Apr 3, 2014)

Hello fpmich, Winter was rough for sure. My driveway is now officially a mud bomb. :( Even tho its not that warm out I keep catching myself driving with the window down pretending its nicer then it is lol. Handymanstan, have you been to MEAT in oldtown yet? 

dw


----------



## handymanstan (Apr 3, 2014)

DeltaWhiskey said:


> Hello fpmich, Winter was rough for sure. My driveway is now officially a mud bomb. :( Even tho its not that warm out I keep catching myself driving with the window down pretending its nicer then it is lol. Handymanstan, have you been to MEAT in oldtown yet?
> 
> dw


I have not been there yet but if you want to go then check out Groupon they have a 50% off coupon for Meat.  I bought one for the son and DIL but they have not gone yet.  I told them if there was one thing there better then I make I would go and try it.  The potato salad sounds good.  I went to the Kings place and was disappointed so I want someone else to try Meat first.

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 3, 2014)

Stan,  

What the hell is meat? And what's old town? Help a brother out!


----------



## handymanstan (Apr 3, 2014)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Stan,
> 
> What the hell is meat? And what's old town? Help a brother out!


Old town is the north end of downtown Lansing. A bad area that the city has been cleaning up the last few years.  Meat is a BBQ restaurant on Grand River in the Old Town area.  They close when they run out of food.  I have heard good and bad but mostly good.  Google Meat restaurant Lansing mi and you will see it. There menu is online too.

Stan


----------



## tommy290 (Apr 22, 2014)

Just remembered I signed up to these forums when I was thinking about what to smoke this weekend now that the weather's not so horrid. Forgot there was a Michigan group too, but somehow stumbled back here and had a look through the thread. The cheeses look awesome! I have to try it sometime. I've vowed to get a lot more use out of my smoker this year, but I've only been focusing on meat. Forgot about all the other stuff you can do! Thanks for the pics and ideas!


----------



## handymanstan (Apr 23, 2014)

Glad you found the Michigan group Tommy,  It's still cold enough here in Michigan to smoke cheese so have at it and please show us the Q-view.  We are going to have a get-together in July hope you can come.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159461/2014-michigan-get-together-july-19-2014

Stan


----------



## fpmich (Apr 24, 2014)

Here is my very first cheese smoke ever.  Posted in cheese forum. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/161285/jumping-into-cheese-w-both-feet

Wish me luck! 

If I don't have luck with this wife is gonna kill me for expense money!  <grin>


----------

